# Moving On..if that's what you want to call it...



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

If there was an angel icon, I would use it, but there isn't.

Some of you remember my Tobey. My German Shepherd who you see in my avatar. Tobey was not my first German Shepherd. My first German Shepherd was a senior citizen that a woman was selling out of the back of her truck because she "needed to make a truck payment." 

I found Tobey off an ad on Craigslist. He was being rehomed as a "special" dog who needed "powder" added to his food on a daily basis. When I e-mailed his foster mom, Jennifer, she told me he had "pancreas" issues, couldn't be left home alone more than four hours as he would defecate, but he was a sweet dog whose owners abandoned him. His name was "Elvis" at that time. This was February 2007. I talked to Jennifer at length, provided her with veterinary and personal references though she did not request them. I took a chance. My ex and I went and met Elvis and Jennifer, and it was love at first sight. 

Elvis was very underweight (about 47 lbs), but with his playful and happy nature, you couldn't tell. He was about 10 months old. He was so happy to see everyone, and I knew that he would be coming home with me. I knew right off hand that his name would change. "Elvis" didn't suit him. He came with all of his vet records from puppydom to his abandonment at 4 months old at the vet's office to his most recent vet records. 

His veterinary records read like a sad soap opera including his owners leaving him to be boarded. Calling the next day and saying, "two days longer," and that was it. Several months later, his "owners" called to say, "do whatever with him." This was after they found out he had EPI. This was my first experience with EPI. 

Not only did I now have a dog with EPI, but I also had a 10 months old puppy who, for the past six months of his life, lived in a kennel. Luckily, the vet techs would take him home every weekend, but during the week, it was back in the kennel. I had to work on everything with him from manners to loading up in a car to baths. 

I used a combination of just gentleness along with NILF, and I asked other members on here with EPI dogs. Within a couple of months, he was up to a solid 86 lbs, and he was doing GREAT. I got his EPI in check, and he was fine being left alone while I was at work (no accidents). He was well-mannered, picked up obedience and hand signals, and was well loved by everyone that met him - children AND adults. He never was 100% healthy though and always had something else going on with him. I controlled his EPI with pancrezyme and a special diet, but there would always be something else popping up wrong with him. 

I won't go into details as I had done so last October, but on October 15th, Tobey had to be euthanized. His health had declined rapidly less than a few days, and after a $5000 vet bill, the decision was made that it was better for him to be euthanized.

At least with Uno, she was eleven when she was euthanized, and she had lived a long and full life. Tobey was only 19 months old at the time of his euthanization and still a puppy. It was heartbreaking and always has been. I have a plaster mould on my dresser of his paw print and "TOBEY" etched into it that the vet's office did for me that night. 

It's now one year and almost one full week after Tobey's passing, and I feel as though it's time for me to bring another Shepherd into my life. I am finally settled into my home. I have a great job I have had for two years. The new dog can come to work on occassion, and things are going well. My boyfriend has Cash, and it made me realize how much I missed having a dog in my house: a dog happy to see you when you come home, to go hiking with, to have a dogster page for, to share pictures of, to talk to others about, to introduce to strangers when out in the park, to laugh at silly antics with, and just having a good four-legged friend. 

I'm taking things slow, though. I will not rush into getting some random dog. I am looking at rescued or retired dogs right now and will be considering special needs as well. Tobey taught me quite a bit about special needs dogs, and for that, I am grateful. 

Tobey:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhh those eyes. Tobey what a sweet boy you were. I would suspect he enjoyed every minute living with you.

I am glad and I think Tobey is too that you have decided to bring another deserving dog home. Even more special that you are considering a needy dog.

Bless you.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Tobey RIP... it has been a year but the sadness will never go away.
What a beuatiful boy he was! Thank you so much for taking care of him.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you so much for sharing Tobey's story. I hope you get another dog soon.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Poor Tobey seems like he had so many things against him then he was lucky enough to meet YOU.








I know, my hubby told me the only thing I can do (and its been over 2 mo now) is get another dog. 
Thankx for sharing Tobeys story, he sounded special, short life but ended up with you so it wasnt too bad, now was it?







If you want another dog, I hope you find one and go on. Tobey will always be with U in spirit. You will always remember him.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Tripper has EPI and has been pretty healthy - sounds like I'm lucky. 

I'm so sorry, I can hear your pain. Tobey was obviously LOVED! I always tell people they will know if/when it is time to get another.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a lovely boy Tobey was, and what a wonderful loving home he had with you. I think its wonderful that you are ready to share your life again. I know Tobey would be proud that another fuzzy butt will be blessed enough to share your home. The right girl or boy is just waiting for you to find them. Thank you for being the type of wonderful person that can give the special guys what they deserve.


----------

